# WIRE WHEELS "China Brand"



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

**WIRE WHEELS* 72-100 Spoke CHina's...*






























































































































































13x7 & 14x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
$160ea Plus Ship or..
$549.99 Plus Shippin for complete sets including "ALL" acc's 
your choice of dapter's, knock off's, & hammer/wrench











13x7 & 14x7 100 Spoke's also available
$100ea plus ship or.... 
$389 plus ship for complete set including all acc's with your choice
of adapter's, knock off's, and hammer or wrench..









PAYPAL ACCEPTED..
PLEASE PM FOR MORE 
INFO OR SHIPPING QUOTE's..
THANKS!









TTT


----------



## 1lo84regal (Nov 20, 2005)

how much for shipping to tx 78332 for 13x7's? how many do u have n how long?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1lo84regal said:


> how much for shipping to tx 78332 for 13x7's? how many do u have n how long?


PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

How much for a set of 100 spoke w/ tires and a set of 72 xlace with tires to 97026


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

How much for a set 13/7 xlace?93654


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

gervais_85 said:


> How much for a set of 100 spoke w/ tires and a set of 72 xlace with tires to 97026





REGALHILOW said:


> How much for a set 13/7 xlace?93654


PM'z SENT:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ARE THOSE PRICES WITH TIRES?*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ARE THOSE PRICES WITH TIRES?*


There's no way that's with tires. Can't get wheels and tires for that for a few years now


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *ARE THOSE PRICES WITH TIRES?*


NOPE


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> There's no way that's with tires. Can't get wheels and tires for that for a few years now


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> There's no way that's with tires. Can't get wheels and tires for that for a few years now


i remember them days :happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> i remember them days :happysad:


*x2.................. walmart and pep boys $35 tires...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> There's no way that's with tires. Can't get wheels and tires for that for a few years now


*Doesnt hurt to ask a question that hasnt been asked on this topic yet........


since the wheels are pictured with tires on them.... and no fine print anywhere.! :facepalm:*


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Do I get a free 72 spoke ( rim only ) for you using the pic of my old chinas with fat white walls


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Doesnt hurt to ask a question that hasnt been asked on this topic yet........
> 
> 
> since the wheels are pictured with tires on them.... and no fine print anywhere.! :facepalm:*


IT's ALL GOOD BRO.. 
IM GLAD YOU ASKED TO CLEAR IT UP FOR THE NEXT MEMBER THATS CURIOUS..
WE DO HAVE TIRE's ASWELL..
HOWEVER SHIPPING IS ALWAYS MORE OF A RISK WHEN IT COMES TO 
WHEEL/TIRE PACKAGE's.. SO THE OPTION IS THERE JUST MORE COSTLY SO I DIDN't MENTION
IT IN THE MAIN CAPTION..

155/80/13ww
Marshal or UniRoyal
$72.50ea or $280 aset Plus Ship

175/70/14ww
Hankook
$70ea or $250 for a set Plus Ship

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> Do I get a free 72 spoke ( rim only ) for you using the pic of my old chinas with fat white walls


lol...whats up bro long time no talk i still have them green roadster chip's you sold me
ooohh & nice six tree
Thanks for letting me borrow the dope ass pic.. 
i promise ill give it back...lol:h5:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

CAN`T BEAT THEM PRICES!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> CAN`T BEAT THEM PRICES!


THANKS PERRY.. 
IM STILL ON THA GRIND GETTING YOUR OG GOODIE's ROUNDED
UP & WILL SURPRISE YOU SOON:biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol...whats up bro long time no talk i still have them green roadster chip's you sold me
> ooohh & nice six tree
> Thanks for letting me borrow the dope ass pic..
> i promise ill give it back...lol:h5:


its cool, saw that pic and thought damn that looks familiar


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO 95336 AND ARE U IN CALI??


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *x2.................. walmart and pep boys $35 tires...*


firestones used to be 18 bucks a tire


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Whats the price for a set of xlace 14 7 with same knock offs as first picture shipped to 20111VA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

With tires


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> WE DO HAVE TIRE's ASWELL..
> 
> 155/80/13ww
> Marshal or UniRoyal
> ...


Who is "we"? :scrutinize:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CoupeDTS said:


> Who is "we"? :scrutinize:


My business/distributor's:yes:


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

can u do 13x7 w/ 2bar knocks all n a copper finish?


----------



## Def-Dee (Mar 6, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

fms kid said:


> can u do 13x7 w/ 2bar knocks all n a copper finish?


PM SENT


----------



## bigmikelolo (Dec 20, 2008)

How much for a set of 13x7 crosslaced true blue spokes everything else chrome, 2 way straight knock offs , 2001 lincoln town car bolt pattern for adapters no tires shipped to 86401??? Hook me up with a good deal and Ill make sure to get 2 more sets from you for my other rides??? Where are you located I might be able to pick them up??? Thanks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 13x7 & 14x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
> ...



uhh


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> uhh


Ahhhh shit...... rosharon, tx in tha house:run:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

llantas


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> llantas


:guns:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> llantas


Where's your lil boyfreind doesn't she wanna join too:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigmikelolo said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 crosslaced true blue spokes everything else chrome, 2 way straight knock offs , 2001 lincoln town car bolt pattern for adapters no tires shipped to 86401??? Hook me up with a good deal and Ill make sure to get 2 more sets from you for my other rides??? Where are you located I might be able to pick them up??? Thanks


PM SENT bigmikelolo:thumbsup:


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Where's your lil boyfreind doesn't she wanna join too:drama:


waz happinin holmes


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

What brand China's are these? Galaxy? OG? or Pinnacle.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> What brand China's are these? Galaxy? OG? or Pinnacle.


THEY ARE SAME OFFSHORE BRAND THEY ALL SELL...
THEY ALL COME FROM CHINKLAND:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Whats the price for a set of xlace 14 7 with same knock offs as first picture shipped to 20111VA


You gotta Pm..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 13x7 & 14x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
> ...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> What brand China's are these? Galaxy? OG? or Pinnacle.



*"LOW-WIDAH WIMS" BRO...* :tongue:


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

What choice knock off do you have


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:
> ...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> MONDO...THANX FOR DA BUMP HOMIE:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant beat those prices homie !!:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTFT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

I NEEDS THEM CHINA 72 STRAIGHT LACE IN 13 FOR THE 549 PLUS SHIP..SHIT!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> I NEEDS THEM CHINA 72 STRAIGHT LACE IN 13 FOR THE 549 PLUS SHIP..SHIT!!!


lol...x2 me too!
TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> lol...x2 me too!
> TTT


straights cost more that cross chinas??? w same amount of spokes??.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> straights cost more that cross chinas??? w same amount of spokes??.


Yep


----------



## qbass (Apr 18, 2006)

13x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
+
13x7 straight lace All Chrome 100 Spoke's
+
tires on it shipped to 30215 ?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> What brand China's are these? Galaxy? OG? Zenith Of California? or Pinnacle.


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

qbass said:


> 13x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
> +
> 13x7 straight lace All Chrome 100 Spoke's
> +
> tires on it shipped to 30215 ?


Pm me your # ill txt or call


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Sanchos mustache said:


> OH MY GOD 86 said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ok, aint seen this question yet. wat the turn round time from order to estimated delivery ?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> ok, aint seen this question yet. wat the turn round time from order to estimated delivery ?


Depending on what & when you order... most orders are shipped an received within 3-5 business days
Thanks for asking great question!
TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

3 cross 2 straight, holdup


----------



## Certified Hustler 62 (Apr 29, 2008)

price on a set of center gold 13's


----------



## Sharriff (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi 

Can you ship to south Africa I will pay for shipping


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Sharriff said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you ship to south Africa I will pay for shipping


Sure..Pm me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> 3 cross 2 straight, holdup


Yezir...stop...drop....an roll


----------



## pat marchisset (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## pat marchisset (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## pat marchisset (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## pat marchisset (Feb 17, 2012)

let people know nick i got em heres some of my work shoot my number around and give me a call 949 584 6821


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

pat marchisset said:


> let people know nick i got em heres some of my work shoot my number around and give me a call 949 584 6821


You knw this bro.... Keep up the great work producing quality
wire wheels
Talk to ya later tonight
TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

pat marchisset said:


> View attachment 442689
> View attachment 442690
> View attachment 442691
> View attachment 442692
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Chale Holmes ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

pat marchisset said:


> View attachment 442689
> View attachment 442690
> View attachment 442691
> View attachment 442692
> ...














​


Custom Build to Order "Made In Usa" Lowrider Wire Wheel's 
13x7 & 14x7 rev or std
72 Spoke Straight & xLace available
$1300 Plus Shipping

Quality Refurbishing & Re-Trueing 
Also Available for all wire wheel need's.. 
Pm for more info or shipping quote's
TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

​

Custom Build to Order "Made In Usa" Lowrider Wire Wheel's 
13x7 & 14x7 rev or std
72 Spoke Straight & xLace available
$1300 Plus Shipping

Quality Refurbishing & Re-Trueing 
Also Available for all wire wheel need's.. 
Pm for more info or shipping quote's
TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

​

Custom Build to Order "Made In Usa" Lowrider Wire Wheel's 
13x7 & 14x7 rev or std
72 Spoke Straight & xLace available
$1300 Plus Shipping

Quality Refurbishing & Re-Trueing 
Also Available for all wire wheel need's.. 
Pm for more info or shipping quote's
TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

13x7 & 14x7 Xlace All Chrome 72 Spoke's
$160ea Plus Ship or..
$549.99 Plus Shippin for complete sets including "ALL" acc's 
your choice of dapter's, knock off's, & hammer/wrench











13x7 & 14x7 100 Spoke's also available
$100ea plus ship or.... 
$389 plus ship for complete set including all acc's with your choice
of adapter's, knock off's, and hammer or wrench..









PAYPAL ACCEPTED..
PLEASE PM FOR MORE 
INFO OR SHIPPING QUOTE's..
THANKS!

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

the pic above,72 striaght or cross lace,how much 4 the rims only,no adapts or knockoff's,13x7,how much


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

was askin bout the 160.00 each or 549.00 1's,how much rims only no accry's


----------



## heck85 (Feb 25, 2008)

Any chrome and gold??????


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Where u located


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

heck85 said:


> Any chrome and gold??????


Yes what size..
Pm me


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

need a quote 14x7 cross lace shipped 77531.with & without acc. also do u do colors.if so also quote on mint green nips & hub 14x7 cross lace


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

So straight laced 72's are more than X-laces? 

How much for a set of straight laced, all chrome 72's in 13x7 (with accessories, zenith style 2bar k-offs) shipped to 75831 TX?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

???


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

Price set of 13 100 spoke shipped 60083 with acc chrome n price 4 gold nip knock off n hub chrome spoke n dish


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

caddydaddy505 said:


> need a quote 14x7 cross lace shipped 77531.with & without acc. also do u do colors.if so also quote on mint green nips & hub 14x7 cross lace





Firefly said:


> So straight laced 72's are more than X-laces?
> 
> How much for a set of straight laced, all chrome 72's in 13x7 (with accessories, zenith style 2bar k-offs) shipped to 75831 TX?





Firefly said:


> ???





Cruizin_In_StyleCC said:


> Price set of 13 100 spoke shipped 60083 with acc chrome n price 4 gold nip knock off n hub chrome spoke n dish


ALL PM's RETURNED:thumbsup:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> ALL PM's RETURNED:thumbsup:


Didn't get it


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Cruizin_In_StyleCC said:


> Didn't get it


You gotta pm bro:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Where are you located? How much to ship to Hayward, CA 94544


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

locs_650 said:


> Where are you located? How much to ship to Hayward, CA 94544


You have a pm..


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

Price on a set of 13x7 straight lace to 95127


----------



## caddydaddy505 (Jul 25, 2006)

All chrome crosslace 14x7 shipped to 77531. What's turn around time & u do pay pal.


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*HOW MUCH FOR SOME CHROME AND GOLD CENTER 13"S CHINAS TO 90066....PM ME THANX*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Still waiting on location bro. Price on 72 cross laced chrome with gold nips n hub


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

can you do 13X5.5 cross lace?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

Do you do any color anodizing on china rims? 
Like the inner rim,nipples, and front spokes like a teal green pm price thanks


----------



## PuroPaDelante (Apr 3, 2012)

How much for 100 spoke 13x7 all chrome with tires looking for bigg white wall sent too 79342 pm me your number


----------



## droptop63 (Oct 11, 2009)

price 13s 72 spoke with acc shipped 79072 tx


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

how much for 100 spokes 13x7 shipped to 40208


----------



## eddie73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Bro how much 4 13+7 chrome n gold spokes


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

What style of k/0s u got ( three ways , bullets ,hex. Ect. Pics please


----------



## the 61 (Oct 11, 2009)

72 spoke cross laced two prong zenith ko 13


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

14x7 72 spoke 
cross lace shipped to 85338. Thanks


----------



## 1FIRME92 (Oct 30, 2006)

Cross laced all chrome shipped to 78516


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

How much for some 13x7 100spokes sent to 84120


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi

Price and delivery pls, complete sets with mounted tires (Marshalls/Hancook)

1 x 13x7 centergold/gold k/o
1 x 13x7 xlaced 72
1 x 14x7 100 spokes 

Thanks


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

14 inch chrome straight laced how much shipped to 98230


----------



## TONEAKARAGE (Dec 26, 2006)

Are you still selling the cross lace? how much for a set of 13" chrome to 87105?


----------



## Ray Brown (Mar 27, 2013)

How much for a set of 13x7 cross laced shipped to 78634? Thanks.


----------



## rICKYLEA0 (Mar 23, 2011)

How much for bowtie k/o and adapters shipped to bakersfield


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

$250 shipped


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

rICKYLEA0 said:


> How much for bowtie k/o and adapters shipped to bakersfield


$40ea plus $15 ship pm 
Thanks


----------



## perfect 10 (Oct 16, 2009)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $40ea plus $15 ship pm
> Thanks


How much for xlace 72 spokes wheels shipped to 95336


----------



## DTA (May 23, 2002)

13x7 100 spoke with two bar adapters shipped to 11103?


----------



## iyawo47 (Oct 28, 2020)

*ROADSTAR* said:


> *WIRE WHEELS 72-100 Spoke CHina's...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck chinas.


----------

